# Best dry food.



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

What is the best dry food I can get ??the pet food store sold me science diet.
And from what I read its not good.i feel ripped off I got 2 small bags of it.
So what is the best thanks


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Orijen or acana chewy.com


----------



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks..should I get grain free right


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Orijen and acana only come in grain free. I feed the fish formula with great results


----------



## ZeusTheMoose (Jan 22, 2014)

Orijen Regional and Puppy Mix for my 3month old  Great Results!

but he gets Raw for Breakfast and Kibble for Lunch and Dinner.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

There's no "best" food, what works great for one dog another might do terrible on. Dogs are carnivores so you want a food with a high meat content rather than fillers, imo doesn't matter if the filler is tapioca or corn as long as your dog doesn't have allergies, there are grain frees out there that aren't any better than a grain inclusive because the meat content still isn't there. You have to look at the ingredients and decide what you want in a food. Another concern is quality of the company, lot of recalls and issues among many brands. 

Dogfoodadvisor.com you can compare foods. Science Diet is junk and not any better than the stuff you can get at the grocery store, I would return it and see if you can get your money back, it's overpriced horribly for the quality.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


> There's no "best" food, what works great for one dog another might do terrible on. Dogs are carnivores so you want a food with a high meat content rather than fillers, imo doesn't matter if the filler is tapioca or corn as long as your dog doesn't have allergies, there are grain frees out there that aren't any better than a grain inclusive because the meat content still isn't there. You have to look at the ingredients and decide what you want in a food. Another concern is quality of the company, lot of recalls and issues among many brands.
> 
> Dogfoodadvisor.com you can compare foods. Science Diet is junk and not any better than the stuff you can get at the grocery store, I would return it and see if you can get your money back, it's overpriced horribly for the quality.


you can't say there's no "best" food out there and under the same breathe downgrade another feed.. As this suggests there are better feeds out there which also suggest you hit a point where there is no better quality which would fall under the best..

Especially as your point was what works for one may not another, that would mean all are created equal as for every one dog that does horribly on a feed one does seemingly well..


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Taste of the Wild is another quality food and has grain free offerings. It costs a little less than some of the other premium foods, and for dog that will live a pet life is more than adequate.

I have Camo on their high prairie puppy (venison and bison) grain free food mixed with goats milk based formula (weaning that now) and he loves it!

When I was transitioning him from the nutro the rescue gave us to TotW I noticed when my wife feed (she over measures) the left over in the bowl was always the nutro.


----------



## absea (Jul 10, 2013)

We have been feeding Natural Choice. My dogs like the Lamb and Rice the best.


----------



## SlyPitty (Dec 5, 2013)

i run Taste of the Wild High prairie as well he loves it


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> you can't say there's no "best" food out there and under the same breathe downgrade another feed.. As this suggests there are better feeds out there which also suggest you hit a point where there is no better quality which would fall under the best..


Why can't I exactly? It's a forum, I can say whatever I want, if you don't like it oh well. I don't even understand the point you are trying to make here. There is no best food but there's certainly ones that are lower quality that others when considering the needs of dogs. SD is massively overpriced and if someone wants to feed a food full of corn and their dog does well I'd still recommend they go to something cheaper so they aren't getting ripped off in the process. I don't feed kibble at all and you couldn't pay me to anyways.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


> Why can't I exactly? It's a forum, I can say whatever I want, if you don't like it oh well. I don't even understand the point you are trying to make here. There is no best food but there's certainly ones that are lower quality that others when considering the needs of dogs. SD is massively overpriced and if someone wants to feed a food full of corn and their dog does well I'd still recommend they go to something cheaper so they aren't getting ripped off in the process. I don't feed kibble at all and you couldn't pay me to anyways.


sorry buddy,, but when it comes to bag dog food, there are 2 names that rule supreme.. kinda like saying they are the best... 

I don't feed kibble either, and ive said good kibble is horribly overpriced, but there is no denying the general consensus.. And finding a dog with a allergy doesn't count.. The food has been proven and consistent..


----------



## absea (Jul 10, 2013)

What do you guys think of Great Life dry food? We've been thinking of trying it with our dogs.


----------



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Not sure of that brand absea.

Acana does come in grain or grain free varieties. The regionals line are the grain free version. While I understand not every dog is allergic to grains fillers in general are a waste of calories that are not needed nutrition wise and serve no purpose for dogs. Acana and Orijen both have great protein (Acana less that Orijen). You will see it is sold in limited stores because they can not meet the demand for volume in chain stores without compromising the quality of their product. If you don't want to order online Acana.com has a zip code lookup for local stores by zipcode if interested.

Even without grains my boy does a lot better and it's a lot cheaper in the long run than what I used To feed. Mel got 4 cups a day of blue buffalo wilderness and now I only need to feed 1 cup a day of Acana regionals Pacifica. If the cost is a concern think about it lasting longer than other kibbles but there are always other options just take a look at the food links in the health stickies and compare and see what works for your dog since they are all different 

It took me a while to find what works with my boy. He has tons of issues lol.

I add apple cider vinegar (with the mother) for a leaky eye he has and for flea prevention and it's just a good supplement with tons of good stuff.

Pumpkin purée cause it keeps him regular (I could probably stop now and only use it when he needs it but he likes it lol)

local honey because he has environmental allergies and used I have to take Benadryl every spring and fall and doesn't have to anymore)

local bee pollen for skin, super soft fur and get for joints, arthritis and TONS of other benefits.

He also takes Dasuquin which is a joint supplement for his arthritis.

Took me until my boy was 3 to get him completely drug free.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

I got grain free from the pet food store I mixed a little of the old food with the grain free he ate the whole bowl lol. Now just feed him 2 times a day in the moring and at night ??.
He eats better if the bowl is in his create


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

For an adult dog that is not training for working events, twice a day is good. Some say once a day, but I have always been a fan of 2 smaller meals than one big one.

When I was younger (about 20 years ago) I had a bull mastiff that I did local non affiliated weight pull events with, and I fed him 3 times per pay. A morning meal, an after work out meal, and an evening meal.


----------



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

The guy sold me canidae grain free I just read there was a recall is this safe for my boy or should I get mother brand


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

If there is a recall I would put him on something else until they get it sorted. Canidae is Premium food with a good reputation, they will fix it.

Do you have a link to the article with the recall?


----------



## absea (Jul 10, 2013)

My dogs both like Great Life dry dog food. It is listed as a five star food, but it is a little pricey.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

DickyT said:


> If there is a recall I would put him on something else until they get it sorted. Canidae is Premium food with a good reputation, they will fix it.
> 
> Do you have a link to the article with the recall?


Search on GP it was posted.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

ames said:


> Search on GP it was posted.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I asked because my normally good search skills are failing me today.  I can not find a *current *article on the issue. Only ones that are a couple to few years old...


----------



## randallpits (Oct 20, 2013)

I think many of the ones mentioned are great, but just to weigh in on the subject I use a brand called Fromms. It's a small family owned business, and the research I did showed it to be the only one that has never had any type of a recall. If you've never heard of it get on the internet , and check it out. I'm sure there are others I have never heard of. It is just the choice I have made. I was reading an article just yesterday on genetics, and of all things they began talking of how a dog has been manipulated to accept starches in their diet for thousands of years now.


----------



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

This recall was from years ago lol from 2012. Anyways I might wanna switch to Tate of the out doors.i don't know if iam nuts but I could swear I can hear the boys stomach upset


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

randallpits said:


> I think many of the ones mentioned are great, but just to weigh in on the subject I use a brand called Fromms. It's a small family owned business, and the research I did showed it to be the only one that has never had any type of a recall. If you've never heard of it get on the internet , and check it out. I'm sure there are others I have never heard of. It is just the choice I have made. I was reading an article just yesterday on genetics, and of all things they began talking of how a dog has been manipulated to accept starches in their diet for thousands of years now.


I've heard good things about Fromms. A lots of the mastiff ppl I met/know from the local show use it and love it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Tazz said:


> This recall was from years ago lol from 2012. Anyways I might wanna switch to Tate of the out doors.i don't know if iam nuts but I could swear I can hear the boys stomach upset


I have Camo on Taste of the Wild High Prairie (venison and bison), he is doing very well on it so far.


----------



## andrew300 (May 12, 2014)

Be careful with Great Life. It has quality ingredients, however I have had problems with it. Three of my Pits cannot have any grains due to one having cancer and the other 2 have a candida albicans overgrowth. I purchased Great Life fish formula which was supposed to be grain and potato free, and approximately 3 times out of 10 bags, I got the grain/potato formula. The dog with the cancer had her tumors swell and the other 2 had the fungus flair up and cause severe dermal problems. They were only receiving that dog food and water. Once, twice, three times could not be a coincidence; I concluded it was a mislabeled bag of food. I no longer purchase it. 

I now use Nutrisca, purchased at Cutters Mill. Give it a try. Nice ingredients and so far it is good.


----------

